# how do i set shutter speed and aparture?



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

I am complete newbie and just read the sticky FAQs. But cant find a way to set shutter speed on my canon SD400. The spec said it has a shutter speed of 1/1500. But how do i set it? 

Canon PowerShot SD400 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't know this specific camera but the specs do mention that it has a manual mode. You need to set it to manual mode and then perhaps there'd be a menu on the screen to manually set aperture and speed?

Otherwise look up the manual functionality in the documentation that came with the camera...


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah i tried setting it to manual, but it doesnt let you change them either. It just lets you pick a few modes, i picked dogs/kids which supposely have the fastest shutter speed, but still could not get a single good picture of my fish. Tried all night  

I read none of the point n shoot cameras let you change shutter/aparture manually, you need pro grade cameras to do so. Is that true? if not, what's the least expensive model that let you change those settings manually?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Most 'point and shoot' type cameras will not allow you to change shutter speeds/apertures except for some pre-set settings. Did you try using your flash? IMO, it's not easy (perhaps not really doable at all) to get a good close up shot of a fish in your tank unless you have an SLR where you can change lenses (for macros) as well as ISO settings. At least it's a digital camera, so it's not costing you anything to 'develop' your pics.  Good luck!


----------

